# Cross Breeding P's



## killerchevelle (May 5, 2006)

Is it possible to cross breed P's ??? Like if you were to try and cross a red belly and a black ?? Has cross breeding been done before ??? If so does anyone have pictures of cross breed piranhas ??? Thanks !!! This forum Rocks !!!


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I dont think so but who knows. but black are very teritorial and I would not keep a red with one. But I dont know. I would guess sera and pygo could not but I bet sera and sera might be able too and pygo and pygo could as well. Just a guess though.


----------



## killerchevelle (May 5, 2006)

Bump...


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

I dunno, be interesting if we could get some mad scientists online to try breeding genetically!









Justin


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

o jeese.

u cannot breed a red and a black.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=115930

some more thoughts on the subject


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

any thing can hapen.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

nah mang


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

nswhite said:


> any thing can hapen.


except a balck and a red breeding


----------

